
How to recover from ‘programmers burnout’ - vegancap
http://devbanter.com/2015/10/08/how-to-recover-from-programmers-burnout/
======
bigethan
If you're burnt out, you're gonna need more help than "Eat a good breakfast".
See a therapist, don't let it become depression, take some serious time off.

